# the new room



## jimmycricket (Dec 29, 2008)

this my new room 3 600w hps 2 inlet fans 1 filtered exaust fan fully auto watering system and waste collection have put some time in setting it up but have only outlayed about 2g aussie $ what u all think


----------



## Alistair (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow!  That's impressive.  I hope what you grow works out well.  Good luck, man.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 29, 2008)

I predict great things for this grow :watchplant:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2008)

can't wait to see this puppy in action.. 

is that a sky light of sorts i'm seeing, that opens to the sunlight?
this is a very nice set-up jc. 

welcome to the site also...bb...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2008)

This is really quite an interesting set-up.  Do you scrog these--looks like screen?  How big a space you got there?  What do you do with all the empty space in the middle?  I hope that you hang with us and keep us updated with pics.  I love how neat it all looks  .


----------



## twitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think it looks fantastic, but I think it needs to be moved to a different part of the forum. ( sorry the mod in me coming out )


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 29, 2008)

All Hail The Batwing Reflector!!


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 29, 2008)

someone a It's Always Sunny fan??? 

Sweet room by the way...


----------



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2008)

Like Hemp Goddess, I was wondering about the middle. I'd have thought that setup would have been ideal for using long fluoros. All the light spilled in the centre will be wasted, won't it? I'd have used the same room with all the grow area in the centre + two walls, walk space around the remaining two edges, put the HPS lamps in the middle where I could get them close to the plants ... of course I have no idea what other constraints you have so probably my idea would be no use... it's very professionally put together, I can see.


----------



## jimmycricket (Dec 30, 2008)

twitch said:
			
		

> I think it looks fantastic, but I think it needs to be moved to a different part of the forum. ( sorry the mod in me coming out )


 sorry am new and well it took me all day just to load pics am bit computer ilitrate will try to get it right for u next time just so i know were should i have posted it mate cheers jimmy


----------



## jimmycricket (Dec 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is really quite an interesting set-up. Do you scrog these--looks like screen? How big a space you got there? What do you do with all the empty space in the middle? I hope that you hang with us and keep us updated with pics. I love how neat it all looks  .


ok well ther two way i set up my lights on the left pic is for when they get bigger  and the one on the left the timber frame up top  is on angle on 3 sides with a 600w on each side so no light is directed on to the floorbut it all just theory for now so we see how it goes and it so neat cause im a carpenter and have all the right tools


----------



## jimmycricket (Dec 30, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> can't wait to see this puppy in action..
> 
> is that a sky light of sorts i'm seeing, that opens to the sunlight?
> this is a very nice set-up jc.
> ...


na it just a frame that holds the lights on 60 degree angles to the walls the two sides and back and that frame lowers right down to the floor nearly the furtherese a plant is from the light is 1 m


----------



## jimmycricket (Dec 30, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> can't wait to see this puppy in action..
> 
> is that a sky light of sorts i'm seeing, that opens to the sunlight?
> this is a very nice set-up jc.
> ...


and if u do a close up on the pic u can see the lights screwed to the frame


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 13, 2009)

looks pretty good!


----------

